# Mastercam X6 32 & 64 bits لتحميــــــــــــــل برنامج



## hamzav8 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم برنامج [/FONT]*Mastercam X6 32 & 64 bits الإصدار الأخير
البرنامج تحميل عن طريق تورنت في المرفقات










Publié le : 28/12/2011
Editeur : CNC Software
Compatible :





















Mastercam est né en 1984, aux USA, de la volonté de 2 frères, Jack et Mark Summers, de créer un logiciel de programmation de machines-outils à commande numérique facile à utiliser et fonctionnant sur PC. Ils baptisèrent leur société CNC Software Inc. Mastercam est un logiciel développé par des mécaniciens puisque ces 2 frères étaient des praticiens de la mécanique. Il reste quelque chose de ce premier métier dans la société actuelle : un atelier de mécanique, dans les sous-sols de l’entreprise, équipé de machines-outils de toute dernière génération. Ainsi les développeurs peuvent vérifier immédiatement la qualité de leur travail sur des pièces de test. Aujourd’hui CNC Software Inc reste une société privée, de plus de 100 personnes, qui vend dans le monde entier par l’intermédiaire d’un réseau de distributeurs. Mastercam est présent dans environ 90 pays et plus de 150 000 licences ont été déjà diffusées; Mastercam est le logiciel de FAO mécanique le plus utilisé dans le monde. Là où il y a de l’usinage mécanique, il y a des postes Mastercam.

Utilisée en fraisage, tournage, découpe fil, en 2D, en 3D, en 5 axes, pour usiner du métal, du bois, du plastique, des composites, de la pierre, dans tous les pays industrialisés du monde, dans toutes les langues, dans les petites sociétés, dans les plus grandes… Depuis plus de 25 ans Mastercam est intégré au paysage informatique industriel francophone. Durant ce quart de siècle le logiciel a progressé en respectant les demandes des utilisateurs. Pas d’innovation pour innover ou faire de l’exhibition marketing mais pour faciliter le travail des programmeurs.








Format : ISO
Langue : Francais



Anglais




Découper avec : Aucun




Nombre de fichiers et tailles : 1 x 1530 Mo
Taille totale : 1,53 Go

Mot de passe : aucun
Total du post: 1,53 Go

الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج...
لأي مشكل في التكريك أنا هنا إنشاء الله 

X6.iso.torrent - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com
أو 
Download X6.iso.torrent from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

التورنت سريع جدا والبرنامج شغال 100 با 100 ... ويحتوي على النسختين 32 و 64بت وعلى الكراك وكل الأمور اللازمة لتشغيل البرنامج و ملف pdf لشرح كيفية التفعيل..
شكرا*​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ممكن تشرح لنا بعض أوجه الفروق و التشابه بينه وبين الماخ


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*
الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج...
لأي مشكل في التكريك أنا هنا إنشاء الله 

*​الكراك غير كامل او لا يعمل
لو تكرمت اريد شرح طريقه الكراك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmad. gamal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

لو تكرمت شرح الكراك


----------



## Omar.ie (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج من فتره و انا ابحث عن النسخه السادسه و تم تشغيل البرنامج بنجاح


----------



## عماد الدين73 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكر خاص*

السلام عليكم
مشكور سيدي الفاضل علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamadsarhaan (4 يناير 2015)

مشكور سيدي الفاضل​


----------

